# 1 Lb. Purchased Yeast



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife isn't much of a bargain shopper but she came from our small grocery store with a story. While reading on this package to determine if it meets her critical baking eye, and it did, the grocer stopped to visit telling her he just found this package size. Price was around 4 bucks. You bakers will know if that's a bargain. It's looking better for home baked goodies.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Product of Canada? I don't see that often, if ever.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I always buy the 1 lb packages and never manage to use it all but I come out way ahead at 5 bucks for 2 lbs at Sams.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colby, I keep my yeast in the freezer in a rubber maid container,
It lasts for years in the freezer. seriously, years...I just dip into it
to take out what I need and put the container back in the freezer. 

Senior, it looks good, I would purchase it :yes:


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

You found yeast??? I've been looking for over a month now. Everyone is sold out. I read somewhere that it takes a long time to make. Luckily I had just bought a 2nd 4oz jar when this all hit the fan, so I'm OK for now. Besides, all the stores have a normal supply of bread again, so the need isn't critical. Still, I'll probably buy extra next chance I get.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Senior, I didn't mean that yeast from Canada was bad. . . I was more just musing about the fact that I've never seen much from Canada. I don't know why. I guess supply chains are changing all the time right now. We have all Mexican toilet paper that I've never seen before, in the local market.


Your wife will know if it's good; there's no reason to think it's not.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Senior, I didn't mean that yeast from Canada was bad. . . I was more just musing about the fact that I've never seen much from Canada. I don't know why. I guess supply chains are changing all the time right now. We have all Mexican toilet paper that I've never seen before, in the local market.
> 
> 
> Your wife will know if it's good; there's no reason to think it's not.


 *************************************************
QUOTE:_ Nik333 : Senior, I didn't mean that yeast from Canada was bad. . ._
*************************************************
No, i didn't take it that way at all.


I took my afternoon nap and when i woke, to my surprise, it looked as if the bread fairy had visited. But it seems the fairy took 2 cinnamon rolls for a delivery charge, and a note stating these are so good they don't need any icing. The fairy also placed the bread on our new cutting board our son made for us. I took that as her wanting a picture.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> *************************************************
> QUOTE:_ Nik333 : Senior, I didn't mean that yeast from Canada was bad. . ._
> *************************************************
> No, i didn't take it that way at all.
> ...



Don't do as I did, & leave that board to soak in water!!! I ruined one that way, but, fortunately, they forgave me because I was their newborn baby's night nurse for free. They probably thought I might leave if they yelled. First baby. :smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Can ya believe at my age i just ate my first grilled cheese sandwich with home made bread. Nothing short of awesome. The next one gets a little chipped ham and no doubt that will be _awesomer_. Sure that's a word.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice looking bread.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I just checked a 4 oz. jar with a Fleishmann's label that I've had here for years. Says "Made in Canada". I also have 1 1/2+ pounds of saf-instant yeast in 1/2lb. bricks that I bought some time back, don't know. Those say "Manufactured for......Wisconsin" then "Product of Mexico". When I open the next brick I'll put it in 4 oz. jars and freeze it. Got part of 1 jar left to use. It won't last too long. I take spells on using yeast.

Also have a jar with a Red Star yeast label that says the same company and country or manufacture as the saf-instant. Yeast is yeast.

BTW the rising time for active dry and instant yeast is different. Instant takes about half the time. Either cut down on the amount of yeast or go to the the next stage of baking earlier. I use 80% or less instant than active dry. Instant needs hotter water. Read the label.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful cutting board. What woods are used?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Beautiful cutting board. What woods are used?


 That board has black walnut, maple and mesquite.


But that one looks like a reject compared to some of the others he makes. I ask his wife who is getting those and she said, " I think his girl friends " :vs_laugh:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

CaptTom said:


> You found yeast??? I've been looking for over a month now. Everyone is sold out. I read somewhere that it takes a long time to make. Luckily I had just bought a 2nd 4oz jar when this all hit the fan, so I'm OK for now. Besides, all the stores have a normal supply of bread again, so the need isn't critical. Still, I'll probably buy extra next chance I get.


Yep, I could not find yeast or flour for a month. I am just now starting to see flour and some yeast. I decided to make my own sourdough bread and I am assuming this is what you meant?
The starter takes about 6-7 days depending on the temp in the room. But its worth it. Sourdough bread is great. You can make lots of things with sourdough starter.

And the question about 2lbs of active dry yeast for $5. Great price. You (above) did say Sam's? I'm not sure I have used 1lb of yeast in my whole life! 
I plan to start baking. I never was inspired to be a pastry chef, but times have changed and I am now very interested.



SeniorSitizen said:


> Can ya believe at my age i just ate my first grilled cheese sandwich with home made bread. Nothing short of awesome. The next one gets a little chipped ham and no doubt that will be _awesomer_. Sure that's a word.


My favorite grilled cheese is with a slice of really good tomato. I balked at this until I had one made for me at my favorite beach pier many years ago.
It must be a great tomato and American cheese is fine. Real butter.
I now will not make grilled cheese anymore unless I have the tomato!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

J. V. said:


> My favorite grilled cheese is with a slice of really good tomato. I balked at this until I had one made for me at my favorite beach pier many years ago.
> It must be a great tomato and American cheese is fine. Real butter.
> I now will not make grilled cheese anymore unless I have the tomato!


About the only place we can find a really good tomato is either from the garden ( which is always in short supply ) or possibly a farmer's market and that's prohibitive for distance. So out of tomato season, tomato soup has been tradition here at the ranch. If i can get some tomatoes to produce this year we'll certainly try garden fresh tomatoes. thanks


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lucky me I ran out of my 4 oz jar of yeast during a pandemic and I have yet to see any restocked in my grocery store. So I got a pound of SAF instant from Amazon... paid way too much... but had to have it. Works just as good as the Fleishmans. 

Latest bread, 1/3 whole wheat.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You hit it perfect with the 1/3 for my liking and wife would give you 5 stars on texture. She's quite the bread judge. 



The wife made BLT's for lunch with our white toasted. The purchased tomatoes didn't do it justice so we'll be trying that again later in the summer, that is if my garden produces and the grasshoppers don't eat it all.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I just potted some tomatoes yesterday... this ridiculous late spring, we had frost warnings the day before. BLTs with homegrown tomatoes are still a distant possibility. I have another loaf rising.. added some extra honey and a couple tablespoons of butter this time.




SeniorSitizen said:


> You hit it perfect with the 1/3 for my liking and wife would give you 5 stars on texture. She's quite the bread judge.
> 
> 
> 
> The wife made BLT's for lunch with our white toasted. The purchased tomatoes didn't do it justice so we'll be trying that again later in the summer, that is if my garden produces and the grasshoppers don't eat it all.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is the latest loaf. As I said, more honey, some butter, plus I used bread flour that I was finally able to find, and I baked it cooler, 375 on convection setting. It came out softer than previous loaves but still way more character than store bought. I am going to have to be careful or I'll get fat eating this stuff.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice cellular structure.


----------

